# 2014 Campground Display



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

This past weekend we had our annual Halloween party at the campground. I have a 10'x18' pavillion on my site I wrap in tarps so I can do a small display for the ToTs. It isn't much in comparison to the rest on here, but it's my lil slice of Halloween. I don't do any scares or anything too overboard due to the fact that we have a LOT of itty bitties.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would say it is pretty dang cool set up


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The funniest prop is the guy wearing the "Somebody special calls me Papa" shirt - that's a hoot!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I bet they love you! You're a great haunter with a big heart!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I looks just fine and a lot of fun. You don't have to be a big scale haunter to make a child smile. A little bit of effort goes a long long way.


----------

